# Turboing my GA16DE



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm putting together a turbo kit for my GA16DE. It will consist of a T25, Intercooler, DSM BOV,JWT ECU, bigger exhaust, running about 6-7 psi of boost, and here is my question. Will stock SE-R 259cc injectors work ( I have them that I got for free) or do I need to get 370cc injectors? I am not looking for huge HP just nice streetable @185 HP or so at the wheels. Please let me know what you guys think.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think you can use those injectors for the power you are desiring... would you use JWT or are you planning another route?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be using a SE-R ECU retuned by JWT. I am putting the kit together myself.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are you building your own manifold too or are you using the HS material?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I found a company that will custom build me one.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i pieced together mine but used HS's piping. I got a pretty nice deal for a T28 from a GTiR... I guess it's the same thing as you're doing... is your's manual or auto?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

My car is a 94 Sentra LE 5-speed.

Mike


----------

